# horror movie help



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

The Plot is basically that we have a main character who was given a special item to protect him from this evil thing that has been haunting the family (his grandmother, who was killed after she gave him the item -a chess peice- that would protect him)

need help with ways for the spirit to haunt the main character ranging from mild to very agressive...

thanks in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this a movie you're making, CB?


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

yes and when it is done, i will post it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't think of any haunting tactics off the top of my head, but one thing that does come to mind is the possibility of using chess imagery in the movie since a chess piece is part of your plot. For example, whenever a haunting event is about to occur, you could have a cutaway showing two spectral or demonic characters playing a game of chess. It could be narrowed down to just a view of the chess board itself to make it a bit more surreal, with a grisly hand lifting and placing a piece as a prelude to something ugly happening to your main character. The piece being moved could be symbolic of the haunting event in some way. Just a thought


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

The grandmother who was killed could be used to antagonate him. Blaming him for her death, chiding him for making her death pointless, or even just appearing in different levels of distress from being tortured by the 'evil thing'.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

we already have the plot down, just need ideas for the sprit to do to the victim (ex. seeing shadows, tv or lights turning off, getting pulled out of bed.)


----------

